# Want to visit UK with my Filipina GF



## Jdpattaya (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi there I have lived in Thailand for 11 years, I want to visit UK for a holiday in August . I am returning for my nephew's wedding, myself and my filipina GF are invited. We have been living together for over 2 years. Can anyone help with the steps we need to take to get her to visit there? We will return back to our home in Thailand after this holiday. Would love to know what steps to take, many thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jdpattaya said:


> Hi there I have lived in Thailand for 11 years, I want to visit UK for a holiday in August . I am returning for my nephew's wedding, myself and my filipina GF are invited. We have been living together for over 2 years. Can anyone help with the steps we need to take to get her to visit there? We will return back to our home in Thailand after this holiday. Would love to know what steps to take, many thanks.


It's all done online and then by post. The UK embassy website has all of the information you need. Just don't buy any tickets until the visa is issued.


----------



## Jdpattaya (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, would it help if I get my brother who is a Uk resident to act as a guarantor?


----------

